# Ordner Löschen



## eins (22. Dez 2003)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mit einem Javaprogramm einen Ordner Löschen. ordnername.delete() löscht nur leere Ordner. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit einen Ordner mit Ihhalt zu löschen?

eins


----------



## el_barto (22. Dez 2003)

> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit einen Ordner mit Ihhalt zu löschen?


ich denke, nein.


----------



## bo (22. Dez 2003)

morgen !

das mit einem ordner löschen mit inhalt hatte ich auch schon ich hab mich für ein recursives delete eitschieden das so aussieht :


```
File file = new File( "pfad/ordnername");

if ( file.isDirectory() )
{			
     File[] listFiles = file.listFiles();

     for ( int i = 0; i < listFiles.length; i++ )
     {				
          recursiveDelete( listFiles[ i ] );
     }
}

file.delete();
```


greeez bezzi


----------



## bernd (29. Jan 2005)

Warum machst du es nicht so:


```
File file = new File( "pfad/ordnername");

if ( file.isDirectory() )
{         
     File[] listFiles = file.listFiles();

     for ( int i = 0; i < listFiles.length; i++ )
     {            
         file=( listFiles[ i ] );
         file.delete();
     }
}
```


----------



## Beni (29. Jan 2005)

Wenn sich nicht leere Ordner nicht löschen lassen (ich weiss es nicht), dann funktioniert dein Code nicht bernd. Denn was passiert mit einem gefüllten Ordner in einem Ordner? Der Code wird versuchen diesen Ordner "implizit" zu löschen, was halt nicht geht.


----------



## bernd (29. Jan 2005)

Das ist wahr, es werden halt nur Dateien gelöscht. Keine Unterordner die gefüllt sind!


----------



## bernd (29. Jan 2005)

recursiveDelete funktioniert bei mir nicht! oder ich mache was falsch!
Habe den Code so übernommen wie er hier gezeigt wird habe nur import java i.o.*;
noch hinzugefügt! :-(


----------



## Jockel (30. Jan 2005)

Du weißt, dass recursiveDelete keine Java-Methode ist?
Wenn man aber mal googled, stolpert man über folgenden Link:
http://www.koders.com/java/fid632E382138FCCDF61797E004DD2B8FC9913E236E.aspx
Hab ich nicht ausprobiert, aber vielleicht hilft es ja weiter...


----------



## bernd (31. Jan 2005)

Deswegen find ich auch nix in der API!
Kam mir gleich was spanisch vor.


----------

